# ISO tips for storing fresh tomatoes



## JGDean (Sep 23, 2011)

What is the best way/place to store tomatoes from the grocery store?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 23, 2011)

Not in the refrigerator, because cold seems to suck the flavor right out of tomatoes.  Not in the sun--sunshine doesn't help them ripen.  Put them in a cool spot on the counter.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 23, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Not in the refrigerator, because cold seems to suck the flavor right out of tomatoes.  Not in the sun--sunshine doesn't help them ripen.  Put them in a cool spot on the counter.


Ditto Sparrowgrass 
+ perhaps in paper bags


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2011)

Sparrowgrass is right on. You never want to put them in the fridge. There is a flavor compound that is destroyed when the tomato gets colder than 50 degrees F.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with all the previous posters.  Refrigerating them is not so great.  One thing I learned many years ago, can't remember from whom, but when you store them (wherever you store them) put them upside down.  Resting them on their stem end helps to prolong them.  Since I've been doing this, my tomatoes have lasted quite a bit longer than storing them sitting on their "bottoms."


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2011)

Agree with all the posters before, but with a suggestion ... a basket allows for air circulation around the tomato.  If ripe, in the darkest, coolest part of your kitchen (NOT the fridge!).


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 23, 2011)

Ill leave them on the counter , not in direct sun light, and occasionally throw a kitchen towel over them to keep fruit flies away.  Check them every day, to make sure if there are any that are starting to get too soft, moldy or develop spots.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 23, 2011)

And , i had one variety that was so big and heavy, had to store them upside down ( on the stem side) so they wouldnt bruise from their own weight ( the stem side is a little more rigid and more resistant to bruising from my experience)


----------



## againuntodust (Sep 24, 2011)

I keep mine in the fridge, they stay freshest longest there.  I hear people say there is some enzyme that destroys the flavor when they get cold, but I can't find any credible sources for that information.  The only information I've found on putting them in the fridge is it will slow down the ripening process, can cause some loss of flavor (as all cold does), and could cause chilling injury.

The other thing I do, is I only buy what I need, so I don't need to store them for long, I use them.  At 30 cents a lb, tomatoes are well-used over here.


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 24, 2011)

Katie H said:


> One thing I learned many years ago, can't remember from whom, but when you store them (wherever you store them) put them upside down.  Resting them on their stem end helps to prolong them.


This was recently proved at America's Test Kitchen.  Store stem side down so the stem area is covered.  If that is not possible, put a piece of tape over the stem end.  Tomatoes last an amazingly longer period this way.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 24, 2011)

mcnerd said:


> This was recently proved at America's Test Kitchen.  Store stem side down so the stem area is covered.  If that is not possible, put a piece of tape over the stem end.  Tomatoes last an amazingly longer period this way.



Cool!  I definitely can testify that this method really, really works.  Thanks, mcnerd, for the resource.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 24, 2011)

JGDean said:


> What is the best way/place to store tomatoes from the grocery store?



While not storing tomatoes under refrigeration is sound advice....the problem with 'grocery store' tomatoes is the harm of refrigeration has probably already occurred... ~ The tomatoes are shipped/trucked to retail stores in refrigerated trucks...sometimes from great distances.... retailers also store them under refrigeration at times ~ I picked up some "on the vine" tomatoes the other day....They were very cold....even though they were displayed on a non refrigerated display table....


----------



## vitauta (Sep 24, 2011)

againuntodust said:


> I keep mine in the fridge, they stay freshest longest there.  I hear people say there is some enzyme that destroys the flavor when they get cold, but I can't find any credible sources for that information.  The only information I've found on putting them in the fridge is it will slow down the ripening process, can cause some loss of flavor (as all cold does), and could cause chilling injury.
> 
> The other thing I do, is I only buy what I need, so I don't need to store them for long, I use them.  At 30 cents a lb, tomatoes are well-used over here.




yes, all this talk about not storing tomatoes in the refrigerator when they have just come from colder refrigeration in the produce department than what i will have at home....


----------

